# Honeywell aquastat plughelp



## Dawgy33 (Feb 22, 2020)

The 6 pin moles plug running from Johnson control (mizer m35) has 4 wires 
Running from it white black red and green where do they go into that plug on back of Honeywell L8148e there 3 holes on top 3 on bottom bottom right is empty green wire is a jumper wire. I appreciate it


----------



## HandyRandy1 (Aug 21, 2020)

A little late but if you try searching for home repairman on Google you should be able to find your answer.


----------

